# Coopers Yeast



## drag

Is it available from a retail outlet as dried yeast or only from the bottle dregs?


----------



## Steve

drag said:


> Is it available from a retail outlet as dried yeast?



I wish it bloody was! but alas no - you just have to make do with the dregs.


----------



## tangent

I'm pretty sure the kit yeast is completely different.

Go the fresh CPA 6-pack for a great yeast.


----------



## drag

Anyone know where they get it from?


----------



## chovain

I'm not aware of it being available dry, but I believe WLP009 is pretty similar, if not the same stuff.


----------



## drsmurto

Mr Malty describes WLP009 as being from Coopers altho the description of the yeast on the WLP site isnt what i get from this yeast............


----------



## chovain

drag said:


> Anyone know where they get it from?



I'm pretty sure it's cultivated in-house.


----------



## Stuster

It's available as a liquid yeast ATM. White Labs have the Australian ale yeast out as a seasonal right now which is apparently the Coopers yeast. I used it last year and liked it. Here's the info.

 *WLP009 Australian Ale *
Produces a clean, malty beer. Pleasant ester character, can be described as "bready." Can ferment successfully, and clean, at higher temperatures. This yeast combines good flocculation with good attenuation. 
*Attenuation: * 70-75% 
*Flocculation:* High 
*Ideal Fermentation Temperature Range:* 65-70F 
*Alcohol Tolerance:* Medium


----------



## Adamt

1 culture of liquid yeast: $15-18

6 dregs of Coopers yeast + 6 beers: $12-15

I know which one I'd buy.


----------



## tangent

me too! 2 slabs of yeast starter at $68!! 

I reckon it's hungrier than 70-75% attenuation.


----------



## Airgead

Folks

If anyone wants the coopers yeast I cultured some out of a bottle (The pale from memory) a few years back and have been propogating it on slants ever since. Its my standard yeast for most brews. If anyone wants a slant, let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drag

Airgead said:


> Folks
> 
> If anyone wants the coopers yeast I cultured some out of a bottle (The pale from memory) a few years back and have been propogating it on slants ever since. Its my standard yeast for most brews. If anyone wants a slant, let me know and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave




Silly question but what is a slant?


----------



## Simon W

A slant is a test tube with an agar(like jelly) mixed with malt. The yeast is cultured on the surface of the agar. The angle is to provide a larger surface for more yeast in a small space-efficient tube.
http://www.unm.edu/~draper/beer/slantuse.html






_No affiliation etc. etc._


----------



## drag

Simon W said:


> A slant is a test tube with an agar(like jelly) mixed with malt. The yeast is cultured on the surface of the agar. The angle is to provide a larger surface for more yeast in a small space-efficient tube.
> http://www.unm.edu/~draper/beer/slantuse.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No affiliation etc. etc._



Great reading, thanks.


----------



## drag

What would one expect to pay for a 6 pack of coopers original pale ale.
I payed 7 bucks for a 1 pale and a 1 sparkling ale stubbies. Does this sound right?


----------



## tangent

$68 for 48 stubbies.
$2.50 for one stubby of CPA at a drive through. Cheaper if I got out of the car.
Sparkles are usually a bit more expensive.


----------



## Adamt

Not nearly as cheap when you're in NSW though.


----------



## Canumbler

Coopers drinking at home and reculturing yeast, can't go past the longnecks imo. Usually $5 each and have quite a lot of yeast sitting in the bottom.


----------



## Sammus

Last time I saw em at dan murph's here I thought it was about 15-16 for a 6er? buy em single and they will be at bit more... depends where your at though, I was at one bottlo recently that wanted $20 for a 6 pack pft...


----------



## Tim F

Anyone know if Coopers pale yeast is the same as their sparkling yeast?


----------



## BoilerBoy

Tim F said:


> Anyone know if Coopers pale yeast is the same as their sparkling yeast?



I cant 100% guarantee it, but it generally accepted that they are.

Have made about several attempts at cloning CSA and CPA and always cultured the yeast from a couple of CPA bottles. 
The pale has less alcohol than the sparkling which generally makes for healthier yeast for reculturing.

Cheers
BB


----------



## domonsura

Simon W said:


> A slant is a test tube with an agar(like jelly) mixed with malt. The yeast is cultured on the surface of the agar. The angle is to provide a larger surface for more yeast in a small space-efficient tube.
> http://www.unm.edu/~draper/beer/slantuse.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No affiliation etc. etc._



Damn that's a good link, best one I've seen!

Cheers for posting it!


----------



## Adamt

'tis the same yeast in CPA and CSA, for that matter the stout and dark ale too.


----------



## mikelinz

Hey Dave Is a slan postable or would the temp be a problem ??? (I'm in Melboune) rgds mike

If anyone wants the coopers yeast I cultured some out of a bottle (The pale from memory) a few years back and have been propogating it on slants ever since. Its my standard yeast for most brews. If anyone wants a slant, let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Cheers
Dave
[/quote]


----------



## Airgead

mikelinz said:


> Hey Dave Is a slan postable or would the temp be a problem ??? (I'm in Melboune) rgds mike
> 
> If anyone wants the coopers yeast I cultured some out of a bottle (The pale from memory) a few years back and have been propogating it on slants ever since. Its my standard yeast for most brews. If anyone wants a slant, let me know and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Should be OK... shoot me a PM with the details and I'll send one through.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## geoffi

BoilerBoy said:


> I cant 100% guarantee it, but it generally accepted that they are.
> 
> Have made about several attempts at cloning CSA and CPA and always cultured the yeast from a couple of CPA bottles.
> The pale has less alcohol than the sparkling which generally makes for healthier yeast for reculturing.
> 
> Cheers
> BB




So by that reasoning, the Mild Ale should be even better for reculturing (hard to come by outside of Adelaide, though.)


----------



## tangent

i can't remember the mild having any yeast in the bottle... ?


----------



## Adamt

You obviously weren't drinking mild all night then... it's definitely bottle conditioned.


----------



## BoilerBoy

Geoffi said:


> So by that reasoning, the Mild Ale should be even better for reculturing (hard to come by outside of Adelaide, though.)



Your probably right, only its the drinking of the bottle contents that concerns me though :unsure: 

Definitely not my favourite Coopers drop,

BB


----------



## tangent

still better than drinking Carlton Draught BB!


----------



## mikelinz

Just sucessfully cultured from a coopers bottle. Not quite ready to brew yet, should I refridgerate this and then build it up closer to when I am ready to brew or should I build it up first and then refridgerate it until I need it.

rgds mike


----------



## Kai

Geoffi said:


> So by that reasoning, the Mild Ale should be even better for reculturing (hard to come by outside of Adelaide, though.)



Just check the age on the bottles first; I doubt mild has the turnover rate of pale.

But, I tend to (successfully) culture from pale or sparkling longnecks (can't get dark in perth) so whatever one you choose shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## mikelinz

Kai said:


> Just check the age on the bottles first; I doubt mild has the turnover rate of pale.
> 
> But, I tend to (successfully) culture from pale or sparkling longnecks (can't get dark in perth) so whatever one you choose shouldn't matter too much.


I cultured yeast from a 375ml sparkling and Original, both were active within 24 hours, both were before the best after date on the bottle.


----------



## floppinab

mikelinz said:


> Just sucessfully cultured from a coopers bottle. Not quite ready to brew yet, should I refridgerate this and then build it up closer to when I am ready to brew or should I build it up first and then refridgerate it until I need it.
> 
> rgds mike



Should be OK to do that Mike. Though I wouldn't leave it too long. Once you've fridged your yeast it'll setlle out and then slowly begin to die off. Depending on how much you have built up with your first culture you might not have enough to pitch. You would then need to culture up a full volume (up to at least 1 litre better @ 1.5 litres) prior to pitching. You are also inviting other nasties that might have snuck into your starter to take hold also if you leave it too long.


----------



## Scarlet

Why not? I don't understand why Coopers dry yeast is not available in Australia. I am a homebrewer from Canada and that is my house yeast. It is available everywhere here. Mostly in 7g sachets. I can buy it in bulk in 15g sachets also. I have pretty well used most liquid yeasts from Wyeast and White Labs. I seem to always go back to Coopers. It gives me predictable results every time I use it. Just for export? Odd.




Reign


----------



## Tyred

Is that Coopers yeast as in a yeast sachet with Coopers written on it ? 

If so, then it is highly likely not the same as Coopers yeast that is found in their brews. To the best of my (limited) knowledge the yeast used for Coopers Pale|Sparkling|Stout|etc is different from the yeast supplied with Coopers kits.


----------



## 0M39A

Reign

im pretty much certain you're talking about coopers homebrewing yeast, aka 514.

only reason they use that yeast for the homebrewing kits is because its cheap and its very very temperature tolerant. can brew in just about any conditions with it and it will work.

downside is that its got a pretty shocking flavour profile.


----------



## chiller

domonsura said:


> Damn that's a good link, best one I've seen!
> 
> Cheers for posting it!




If anyone want to try slanting yeast it isn't too difficult. Pedro, Pint of Lager and myself did some at least 4 - 5 years ago and we found that Agar Agar from the Chinese grocer with dried malt gave a very good base material to slant onto. I also tried gelatin but that tended to liquefy if the unstreaked slant was stored at a temperature above 30c

I still have some slants I prepared back then so in the interest of experimentation I may streak a couple to see if they are still ok. Theoretically they should still be sterile.

steve


----------



## Airgead

chiller said:


> If anyone want to try slanting yeast it isn't too difficult. Pedro, Pint of Lager and myself did some at least 4 - 5 years ago and we found that Agar Agar from the Chinese grocer with dried malt gave a very good base material to slant onto. I also tried gelatin but that tended to liquefy if the unstreaked slant was stored at a temperature above 30c
> 
> I still have some slants I prepared back then so in the interest of experimentation I may streak a couple to see if they are still ok. Theoretically they should still be sterile.
> 
> steve



Agreed. I picked up some culture tubes in a bulk buy a couple of years ago and haven't bought yeast since. I have my yeast farm in the serving fridge and keep about 10 strains in there. If I run out i just go back to my master slant and re-culture from there. Every 2 years I re-culture the masters to ensure they are viable. I should get 6 generations of master before I need to go back to an original strain so 12 years of brewing out of 1 tube of yeast isn't bad at all.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Scarlet

Okay, I understand now about the difference. I still use it. I am making light summer ales now and Coopers seems to work fine. I do plan to make a stout, IPA and a wit bier. For those, I will use liquid yeast.





Reign


----------



## chovain

How about just:

"Gulf Beer"

Can I have my T-shirt now?


----------



## Steve

Mark Chovain said:


> How about just:
> 
> "Gulf Beer"
> 
> Can I have my T-shirt now?




Que? Wrong thead Mark  
Try this one:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15553

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jdsaint

:icon_offtopic: can I use dextrose to make a yeast starter? As I currently have 2 largies of cpa and want to brew my next batch of brew thursday!


----------



## AndrewQLD

jdsaint said:


> :icon_offtopic: can I use dextrose to make a yeast starter? As I currently have 2 largies of cpa and want to brew my next batch of brew thursday!



NO!!!!
You must use malt or wort. I can't imagine how bad that yeast will be when you finally pitch it in your wort.

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G

Dextrose would kick the yeast along for a while but lacks nutrients, a bit like feeding kids on pure rice as happens in some third world countries, and they end up disease ridden and runty. However nothing wrong with say a half and half mix of dex and LDME.


----------



## jdsaint

I have brewing sugar? dont have malt as yet.


----------



## AndrewQLD

jdsaint said:


> I have brewing sugar? dont have malt as yet.



If your culturing yeast for a specific reason ie, you want the yeast to contribute it's characteristics to your brew then you need to treat the yeast when culturing with care or you will mask any of the desirable attributes with off fermentation flavours and aromas from stressing the yeast at a critical stage, when it is multiplying.

I can't remember ever reading White labs or Wyeast recommending anything but wort to be used as a growing medium for a healthy yeast, but I am happy to be proven wrong.

However if you just want to culture up some yeast and aren't worried about getting a good clean viable pitch then use dextrose or sugar or mix them with malt, but don't expect it to be like Coopers Yeast, for that matter you may as well just use a generic dry yeast.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## troopa

Brewing sugar as in BE2 ?

That should be fine

Tom


----------



## dpadden

100% agree with Andrew here, if you want to brew a Coopers style beer then culture it up correctly with LDME


----------



## jivesucka

easier said than done after drinking a few bottles of coopers. i have a pdf i often refer to that i found in another thread 

View attachment coopers_bottle_yeast.pdf


----------

